# Stern Dreieck Motorschutz



## oliversps (17 Mai 2022)

Motordaten 
Dreieck/Stern    400v/690v    11,1A/6,4A

Tach auch!
Ich habe einen Motorschutzschalter *VOR* die Automatische Stern Dreieck Schaltung für den oben beschriebenen Motor eingebaut. Muss ich den Strom am Motorschutzschalter dann auf 6,4 oder 11.1A einstellen? 

Würde mich über eure Expertise sehr freuen. Euer Olli


----------



## nilpferd (17 Mai 2022)

Bei einer Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung benötigst Du einen Überstomauslöser 6,4A im Sternpfad und einen 11,1A im Dreieckspfad.
Hast Du denn da ein Netz , das 690V Strangspannung bereitstellt?
Wenn es ein normals 400V-Drehstromnetz ist musst Du eh im Dreieck anschließen. Bei einer Leistung von ~10kW würde ich zu einem Sanftanlauf tendieren.
Grüße,
martin


----------



## Blockmove (17 Mai 2022)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Bei einer Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung benötigst Du einen Überstomauslöser 6,4A im Sternpfad und einen 11,1A im Dreieckspfad.
> Hast Du denn da ein Netz , das 690V Strangspannung bereitstellt?
> Wenn es ein normals 400V-Drehstromnetz ist musst Du eh im Dreieck anschließen. Bei einer Leistung von ~10kW würde ich zu einem Sanftanlauf tendieren.
> Grüße,
> martin



Ich glaub das Üben wir nochmal 
Du bringst da gehörig was durcheinander.

Wenn ich einen Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf bei einem 400V-Netz machen will, dann brauch ich einen Motor mit 400/690V


----------



## oliversps (17 Mai 2022)

Unter anderem aus Eigeninteresse schreite ich jetzt mal als Moderator ein. 

Euch ist ja bekannt, dass es bei automatischen Stern Dreieck Schaltungen 2 mögliche Positionen für einen Motorschutzschalter gibt. 
Die Position direkt vor dem Motor und die Position direkt vor dem Netzschütz.
Ich habe jetzt den Motorschutzschalter vor dem Netzschütz (vor der Stern Dreieck Schaltung) montiert bzw. verdrahtet.

Meine Frage:
Muss der Motorschutzschalter auf 6,4A oder 11,1A eingestelt werden?


----------



## sunny22 (17 Mai 2022)

Auf 11,1A


----------



## knabi (17 Mai 2022)

Der Motorschutzschalter muß auf den Nennstrom bei 400V eingestellt werden (in Deinem Fall also 11,1A).
Nachteil: Während des Stern-Anlaufs wird der Motor nur unzureichend geschützt.
Quelle:
http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/SB2011-8_online_DE.pdf (Seite 37).

Gruß Holger

Edit: sunny22 war einen Tick schneller


----------



## oliversps (17 Mai 2022)

Danke Boys! 👍🫡


----------



## JSEngineering (17 Mai 2022)

> Anordnung in der Netzzuleitung
> Abweichend von seiner Anordnung in der
> Motorleitung kann das Motorschutzrelais auch
> in der Netzzuleitung liegen. Der hier
> ...


Quelle: Möller Schaltungsbuch Seite 8-38


			http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/SB0801D.pdf
		


zu spät


----------



## nilpferd (18 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Üben wir nochmal
> Du bringst da gehörig was durcheinander.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf bei einem 400V-Netz machen will, dann brauch ich einen Motor mit 400/690V


Asche auf mein Haupt. Du hast natürlich recht.


----------



## Malefiz (24 Mai 2022)

oliversps schrieb:


> Unter anderem aus Eigeninteresse schreite ich jetzt mal als Moderator ein.
> 
> Euch ist ja bekannt, dass es bei automatischen Stern Dreieck Schaltungen 2 mögliche Positionen für einen Motorschutzschalter gibt.
> Die Position direkt vor dem Motor und die Position direkt vor dem Netzschütz.
> ...


Nein es gibt nur eine für einen Motorschutzschalter.

Ein Motorschutzrelais wird hinter dem Netzschütz geschaltete und müsste dann auf 58% vom Nennstrom einstellen.


----------



## Holzmichl (24 Mai 2022)

Malefiz schrieb:


> Nein es gibt nur eine für einen Motorschutzschalter.
> 
> Ein Motorschutzrelais wird hinter dem Netzschütz geschaltete und müsste dann auf 58% vom Nennstrom einstellen.



Nein, es gibt schon noch eine Variante:

Träge Vorsicherung und je Strang hinterm Schütz einen Bimetall-Auslöser oder einen MSS je Strang vorm Schütz.


----------



## s_kraut (24 Mai 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Quelle: Möller Schaltungsbuch Seite 8-38
> 
> 
> http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/SB0801D.pdf
> ...


So machen wir das auch + Strommessung/Überwachung in SPS + PTC-Auswertung.
Quizzfrage: welchen SIL/PL erreicht der Teil der Schaltung? (Schutzziel: Stillsetzen im Notfall)
Bonusfrage: welche Größe sollte der jeweilige Schütz haben.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt schon noch eine Variante:
> 
> Träge Vorsicherung und je Strang hinterm Schütz einen Bimetall-Auslöser oder einen MSS je Strang vorm Schütz.


So hab ich es auch gelernt (vor 40 Jahren).
Damals waren Bimetall eigentlich Standard.
MSS waren teuer.


----------

